# Pet Rat and Cat introduction - possible?



## Crisper (Oct 24, 2011)

What's the best way to introduce a pet cat to your rats? Is it even possible?
My cats curious and I would feal better if I knew they could get along just incase the cat got near them.


----------



## steven_and_disney (Oct 21, 2011)

not sure i tried intros with my rattie and kitty and the cat was altogether curious, as soon as i got the rat within a few feet of the cat the lil bugger nipped me pretty well. So I am also curious about this.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

When I was younger I could put my rats on my cat and neither animal would do much about it. But I think it's because the cat in question was elderly and declawed. I'd be careful if I were you. It's not really worth your rat's life IMHO. I barely even trust my dog around mine.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

it's not worth the risk of one of them being injured, they can't interact much with each other anyways. 

my rats flip out as soon as they even smell the cat nearby - they even try to bite my hands if they smell the cat on them.


----------



## ariananugnet (Oct 18, 2011)

I've had many a rat. I started having them as pets around the same time i got my first two cats (up to 7 now), and ive never had any issues. Honestly, all of my cats seem to be terrified of my rats. They would sit and watch, no tail flicking or anything, but as soon as my rats noticed them and went to investigate the cats would literally run from the room. My dog is the same way. I dont allow them to have a chance at my rats but they seem to know when theyre out and never come into the same room as i am. My cats and dog are just wussies i suppose.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Every cat is different. 










My Binks gets along with the rats and is mostly scared of them. Here they are a the rats little bowl of water. Even so, I would not let them alone together. Right after this the rat ran over and smacked her on the nose. (rat boxing) KItty moved off quickly. My hubby laughed his butt off at that.;D

Then again, my cousin had her hamsters get out one night and her cat killed them. It does happen.


----------



## ariananugnet (Oct 18, 2011)

I LOVE that picture  too cute. Your rat and cat look scarily like my old rat Oink and my cat Pandora. Oink was mean though and would rip out Pandoras hair and nip her. Quite adorable though i must say


----------

